# 13 DPO Brown spotting and Cramps



## babymabey

I have been doing some research on this but I still need some help. So it is either implantation bleeding, or early AF signs. I am due for my AF tomorrow and since yesterday I have had a little bit of brown spotting, but only when I wipe.

I also have some cramping that feel like AF cramps, but also have sore boobs that are feeling a little heavier, frequent urination, back pain, headaches and frequently hungry.

I suffered a M/C at the end of July, and O'd on the 16th of Aug. I really don't want to get my hopes up then get a BFN. Has brown spotting happened to anyone and it was implantation bleeding? If so, how long after the brown spotting did you test? My DH and I are planning on testing on Sat if AF doesn't come, but I read somewhere that you won't get BFP after IB until at least a week after the spotting, so I don't want to test too early and get a BFN.


----------



## snickersbar

Hi babymabey, I'm 13dpo af due today/tomorrow and had a little brown cm this morning. With me it is likely to be af coming rather than implantation bleeding. I think 13dpo may be a little late for ib (although not impossible) but a lot of ladies do seem to get spotting (or even a little blood) when their period is due, and are still pregnant. Do you temp?

Good luck and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## babymabey

snickersbar said:


> Hi babymabey, I'm 13dpo af due today/tomorrow and had a little brown cm this morning. With me it is likely to be af coming rather than implantation bleeding. I think 13dpo may be a little late for ib (although not impossible) but a lot of ladies do seem to get spotting (or even a little blood) when their period is due, and are still pregnant. Do you temp?
> 
> Good luck and fingers crossed for you.

Unfortunately I don't temp. I got the thermometer so I could start temping, but I have issues with sleeping, so I wake up a lot on the middle of the night and I know that that can affect temps. If I am not pregnant this cycle, I am definitely going to start temping. 

I am hoping (but trying not to hope too much) that it is IB, I know it can happen at 12 DPO, which for me was yesterday and yesterday is when the brown spotting started. There is a very small amount when it happens and it doesn't happen every time I wipe. 

Honestly, I envy the people who can get pregnant on their first try because those of us TTC for months, years even, have learned the hard way that getting pregnant is not as easy as people make it out to be :(


----------



## snickersbar

I so know what you mean, and never ever would have guessed that getting pregnant would be so damn hard. But you know what, when that BFP comes, which it will, the joy will be even more intense because of all the unlucky cycles. And I kind of figure that when the baby arrives all this sh1t and disappointment will fade a little from memory like everyone says the pains of labour do!

I hope that it is ib for you, keep me posted!


----------



## Anayenaiv

I am on 13 too, but not spotting just cramping. I am taking progesterone, you think that is the reason of the cramps?


----------



## gingerbaby4us

When I was pregnant with my daughter I had really nasty cramping and spotting when my period was due. I thought it was my period until the spotting stopped instead of getting heavier. Sooo you can't count yourself out yet!


----------



## xxPatiencexx

Hi so I was wondering if you ended up preggers I.am experiencing this exact thing. 13 dpo just literally started bloating like 30 minutes ago & 5 minutes ago went to the bathroom and got pink spotting when I wiped. Back has been hurting like crazy and af due tomorrow im hoping I don't get disappointed


----------



## babymabey

xxPatiencexx said:


> Hi so I was wondering if you ended up preggers I.am experiencing this exact thing. 13 dpo just literally started bloating like 30 minutes ago & 5 minutes ago went to the bathroom and got pink spotting when I wiped. Back has been hurting like crazy and af due tomorrow im hoping I don't get disappointed

In that situation I wasn't pregnant I ended up getting full flow AF a couple days later. Good luck to you, hopefully you get a bfp :)


----------



## xxPatiencexx

Yea unfortunately it was flo for me too


----------

